

Ask HN: As a remote worker, would you resist screen monitoring software? - forcer

I run a small software development company, about 10 remote software developers. I have great relationship with them and they are really good developers. From time to time I have a feeling their productivity is not great. Also they fill their time sheets once a month and I am not sure how accurate their time reports are - which we use for billing.<p>I don't want to invade their privacy and don't want to send them a message that I don't trust them if I recommend screen monitoring software like Time Doctor. I understand that like inhouse staff they have right to waste some work time too, but my nature is that sometimes I think about it too much and doubt my staff if they really work. This affects my relationship with them and I am trying hard to prevent myself from  showing it publicly.<p>Time tracking would probably solve my uncertainty and make me feel better about their productivity.<p>I am thinking of giving them a payrise - e.g. 5-10% if they accept the use of this software.<p>Would you accept this offer if I gave it to you?
======
thisuseris404
I actually turned down a really good job because they insisted on installing
Screen Sharing (for viewing only) software on my personal laptop (they didn't
have the resources to provide a company one). It just makes the worker feel
like they are constantly (like 100%) micromanaged. Also they may have to
modify their workflow as they may be using quick shortcuts, un-approved
software, etc and feel that you would not approve if you knew they used it.
The way I look at it, I don't care if they only work 15 minutes of a 8 hour
day as long as their tasks are getting done and getting done reliably and
thoughtfully (i.e. not hacked up garbage just to make a "this many lines of
code by x" schedule). Not only do they feel micromanaged, but in this instance
I felt as if they were more worried about me doing work once hired than
actually preparing me to work there (i.e. they could spend $199 on screen
observing software but couldn't get a hold of a spare ThinkPad).

------
pessimizer
No. I think you should judge my productivity by my product, and whether my
explanations for where I'm at hold water. If you are not technically confident
enough to judge my explanations, you should put someone who you trust in those
matters between you and me (at least for those questions.)

